# Bucks & Does Videos



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

Short collection of some bucks living it up in the wild. No feeder, no food plot, they are just browsing. Been working with my boy, age 10, on creepin' through the woods to enjoy the wild things.


----------



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

My boy and I spent another weekend in the great outdoors. Watching Mother Nature. My son loved seeing all the wild things. Especially the bucks.


----------



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

My boy and I put down our fishing rods to watch this buck today. Good looker. At the end when he made steps toward me and I calculated 30 feet were between us I cut filming and stood up. He paused his approach and then turned away and continued his walk along the river.


----------

